# Replace water in brine?



## possum-pie (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi all!  I bought an 11 lb belly and a 6lb boston butt to smoke this coming weekend.  I made up a brine using directions on my  pink salt cure.  When I put it in friday, all was covered by liquid.  It is in a plastic container on my back porch with a big log on it to stop critters from exploring.  It is 28 degrees and doing fine. My question is when I turned them today, some of the liquid was either absorbed or evaporated and the top of the butt is not under liquid.  Should I add water? add water, sugar, cure, etc? just ignore it? Thanks, Possum Pie


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 9, 2011)

Can you weight them down with something to keep them under the brine?


----------



## possum-pie (Jan 9, 2011)

I have 2 heavy plates weighing them down, but about one inch of the roast is  above the brine line.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 9, 2011)

Now if you can't push and weigh the bellie down then I would add alittle bit more water then. Now I most ask the stupid question yo do have lid on the bucket don't you. You wouldn't want anything drinking that liquid.


----------



## possum-pie (Jan 9, 2011)

LOL, yea I have it in a very big plastic tub with a snap on lid.  I have a 20lb fireplace log on top of it, and nothing is getting into that puppy!!  I guess I will add some salt water to cover the last inch of the roast it worries me to have it out of the brine too long, even though it is colder than my fridge outside.


----------

